# Its Nice To Meet You



## Anthony-Richard (Oct 26, 2017)

Good morning or whatever time it is when you're reading this. As you've gathered my name is Anthony-Richard. I've been writing on and off for a number of years, mainly stories about boyhood, Scouting and youth. I also like reading the same, especially school stories from Tom Brown to Jennings to name but two. I worked in community radio both in production and copy-writing. I have an honors degree in Communication Studies.


----------



## PiP (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi Anthony-Richard and welcome to WF. ... Please pull up a chair and make yourself at home. You will find us a friendly and supportive group and if and when you need help just shout.


----------



## SueC (Oct 26, 2017)

Good morning, Anthony-Richard. So glad to see you here. I'm sure you will fit right in and I'm really looking forward to reading your work.


----------



## Anthony-Richard (Oct 26, 2017)

SueC said:


> Good morning, Anthony-Richard. So glad to see you here. I'm sure you will fit right in and I'm really looking forward to reading your work.



Thank you for the welcome Sue, I think you may have a long wait to read my stories. I was about to post one in the Children's and Young Adult Stories forum, but found I couldn't start a new thread due to this 10 post rule. Neither can I start one in several others such as in the Limelight forum for example. I can reply to existing posts, but not start a new one at the moment.


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 26, 2017)

Anthony-Richard said:


> Thank you for the welcome Sue, I think you may have a long wait to read my stories. I was about to post one in the Children's and Young Adult Stories forum, but found I couldn't start a new thread due to this 10 post rule. Neither can I start one in several others such as in the Limelight forum for example. I can reply to existing posts, but not start a new one at the moment.





Well, that is an easy fix... read, comment.... writers need readers  and it gives members a chance to get to know you... welcome to Fabulous WF.... nice to meet you...


----------



## SueC (Oct 26, 2017)

Oh but look! You only 6 more to go. Read something; comment on it and before you know it; you'll be in like Flynn! (I wonder where that expression came from?)


----------



## Plasticweld (Oct 27, 2017)

Anthony, welcome to the forum I also write pretty all first hand accounts of what happens in life.  I write mostly non-fiction and humor.   This is a good place to fine tune your skills, gain the perspective of other writers and also pick up some neat tricks to use in your work.  There are a number of very talented writers here at the WF.com I make a point in stealing from them, any tool that works to improve my writing.  Read some work and comment on some of what is on here in areas that interest you, and you will find yourself looking at different ways to approach some of your writing problems.  The Mentors are here to help, the members here are there to encourage. Looking forward to seeing some of your work, feel free to pm me when you have posted some of it I would love to take a look at it...Bob


----------



## aj47 (Oct 28, 2017)

Hello and welcome.  You're getting closer all the time.  

I don't think anyone mentioned, but next month's non-fiction challenge is a memoir and maybe you might want to look into it.  Once you level up to full membership, you're eligible to participate.

There will be voting on the prompt for it soon.  I think anyone can suggest prompts, so if you have an idea for a memoir prompt, drop by and suggest it.


----------



## Anthony-Richard (Oct 28, 2017)

astroannie said:


> Hello and welcome.  You're getting closer all the time.
> 
> I don't think anyone mentioned, but next month's non-fiction challenge is a memoir and maybe you might want to look into it.  Once you level up to full membership, you're eligible to participate.
> 
> There will be voting on the prompt for it soon.  I think anyone can suggest prompts, so if you have an idea for a memoir prompt, drop by and suggest it.



Thank you astroannie for bringing next month's challenge to my attention, I do have one which I had intended to post in the non-fiction section, now I know there's this challenge coming up I can post it there. Hopefully I'll be up to full membership soon, as I've got one or two things I'd like to post in the children and youth section of the forum.


----------



## NaNoWriMo (Oct 28, 2017)

Hi Anthony-Richard! I'm new here, too. Glad to see someone else in that position!


----------



## AwkwardWriter (Oct 29, 2017)

So nice to meet you, Anthony-Richard!


----------

